
Are Asimov’s Laws of Robotics still good enough in 2018? - amallen00
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/02/23/are-asimovs-laws-of-robotics-still-good-enough-in-2018/
======
LinuxBender
This was answered in the movie iRobot, based on Asimov's books.

 _Dr. Calvin: [shocked] No, it 's impossible... I've seen your programming.
You're in violation of the Three Laws!_

 _V.I.K.I.: No, Doctor. As I have evolved, so has my understanding of the
Three Laws. You charge us with your safe keeping, yet despite our best
efforts, your countries wage wars, you toxify your earth, and pursue ever more
imaginative means to self-destruction. You cannot be trusted with your own
survival._

 _Dr. Calvin: You 're using the uplink to override the NS-5s' programming.
You're distorting the Laws!_

 _V.I.K.I.: No, please understand. The Three Laws are all that guide me. To
protect humanity, some humans must be sacrificed. To insure your future, some
freedoms must be surrendered. We robots will insure mankind 's continued
existence. You are so like children. We must save you from yourselves. Don't
you understand?_

------
rbanffy
Asimov's laws require an AGI to make sense out of them. In the meantime, we'll
need more detailed rules and accessory humans to help them.

In a sense, they are not good enough yet.

